# Any Keepers of Oophaga sylvatica?



## Yarak_Eric (Jan 8, 2009)

Found some amazing pics of these frogs but haven't noticed them in the hobby. Anyone keeping, or breeding these? They seem very intriguing to me.














































Or even the Histrionica?


----------



## Yarak_Eric (Jan 8, 2009)

My apologees if some of these are misscategorized. I don't know what they are but under my google search that's how they pull up. I really like that red and white as well as the histrionica. The Oophaga are some neat frogs!

Oh and this is something to drool about.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

There are a few in the hobby, but they are very rare and almost never offered up for sale to the general public. And ofcourse the occasional smuggled animals show up here or in europe.The few people that have them tend to trade/sell amongst each other or make sure they go to very experienced people. Ocasionally black jungle will offer something special at a show that sometimes includes a rare pumilo, histo or sylvatic or lehmanni...but only a few, and they are very expensive. Usually 400-700 each, or more...especially if its a pair. And every great once in awhile an individual will offer them up for general sale.

Many came in several years ago(way before i was in the hobby) and were selling dirt cheap but there wasnt as much knowledge then, or as many experienced people and the frogs themselves didnt always come in the best of shape, and even the ones who did ok, people found it difficult to get them to breed consistantly...or at all. And those that did get tads or froglets often had very high mortality rates.

Then they stopped comming in, and the populations dwindled away. There are a few that might be making a slow come back through the efforts of a few dedicated keepers but best case senario without new imports is that it will still be years before they become fairly obtainable for most of us.

Anyways thats the basic story...someone more well versed in their Dendro history could give more detail. I've read it all several times but my memory is crap. If you do a search in the forum though for those species you're likely to stumble on more detail, as the history has been posted several times. There have been lots of post by newer people wanting these


----------



## Yarak_Eric (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the breakdown Dave. Good to know. Hopefully things will go well and the market will be replenished by the time I'm feeling up to obligate egg feeders! They are gorgeous frogs however and I would think the interest would be high enough to figure out a way to get them here and have some better breeders experiment until successful. We'll see how things go I suppose.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I dream about this at night haha.
Would it ever be nice to one day own something like this !



Yarak_Eric said:


> My apologees if some of these are misscategorized. I don't know what they are but under my google search that's how they pull up. I really like that red and white as well as the histrionica. The Oophaga are some neat frogs!
> 
> Oh and this is something to drool about.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Yarak_Eric said:


> Thanks for the breakdown Dave. Good to know. Hopefully things will go well and the market will be replenished by the time I'm feeling up to obligate egg feeders! They are gorgeous frogs however and I would think the interest would be high enough to figure out a way to get them here and have some better breeders experiment until successful. We'll see how things go I suppose.


Chances are atleast in my opinion with the increased knowlege, and more people with it, and that large vivs/green house type enclosures are more common (which often these frogs seemed to breed better in), they would fair much better then they did in the past if they were imported in sufficiant numbers.

As far as getting them over here, many of them are protected, or in politically unstable regions where few scientists go. You'd need a fair number of people willing to risk their life to collect them ;(

Maybe some day....


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

These are some of the most beautiful frogs I've ever seen. I've done plenty of research on the frogs I have, and the most common frogs in the hobby, but where can I acquire information on the rare frogs and frogs that aren't in the hobby at all?

cheers!


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

maverick3x6 said:


> but where can I acquire information on the rare frogs and frogs that aren't in the hobby at all?
> 
> cheers!


I'd be interested in that also!!!! I think there was a thread about db members who keep histrionica, I may be mistaken though.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Most of the people that have frogs like that tend not to be to public about it...It invites alot PMs and inquiries from people, especially newer people  That they dont want to be bothered with because they arent selling/trading...or if they are, they already know those people with the right experience. This isn't directed at anyone specific but if anyone tells you they have frogs like that its best that you get their permission before mentioning it to anyone else, especially in public...Its a good idea not to burn any bridges with people in this hobby if you can help it. Never know they might be the ones that can hook you up some day 

As far as more research, dendrobates.org and searching some of the scientific journals for papers on species and then just good books about dart frogs and sites like this are probably your best bets....can run a search here on the forum and probably find quite a bit, or useful links atleast.


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

Dendro Dave said:


> Most of the people that have frogs like that tend not to be to public about it...It invites alot PMs and inquiries from people, especially newer people  That they dont want to be bothered with because they arent selling/trading...or if they are, they already know those people with the right experience. This isn't directed at anyone specific but if anyone tells you they have frogs like that its best that you get their permission before mentioning it to anyone else, especially in public...Its a good idea not to burn any bridges with people in this hobby if you can help it. Never know they might be the ones that can hook you up some day
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry bout that post we tried to fix it but couldn't completely. Sorry I didn't know I hope I didn't cause a flood of PM's lol
> ...


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

what tangled webs we weave.


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

Yarak_Eric said:


>


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

hahahah... I completely understand that analogy.


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

maverick3x6 said:


> hahahah... I completely understand that analogy.


 I didn't think I needed to go further.


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

schgriffith said:


> I didn't think I needed to go further.


LOL sorry again guys haha makes perfect sense!


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

schgriffith said:


>


Is it wrong of me to say i rather have the frog???
Brian


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

Brian Ferriera said:


> Is it wrong of me to say i rather have the frog???
> Brian


Why not both?


----------



## LindseyJoe (Feb 17, 2009)

Yarak_Eric said:


> Oh and this is something to drool about.


My fiancee dreams more about this than about me...


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Brian Ferriera said:


> Is it wrong of me to say i rather have the frog???
> Brian


I think I would have to go with the car just because I know I can sell it and get a TON of sylvaticas!

-Matt


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

McBobs said:


> I think I would have to go with the car just because I know I can sell it and get a TON of sylvaticas!
> 
> -Matt


Now there's a man with an end to his means!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I think we shoudl all match our cars to our frogs!


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Julio said:


> I think we shoudl all match our cars to our frogs!


well if that's the case... I prize my leucs.


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

Julio said:


> I think we shoudl all match our cars to our frogs!


mebbe one day lol


















A man can dream, right?


----------



## Estrato (Jan 6, 2009)

stitchb said:


> A man can dream, right?


Woah, what exactly is that?


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Estrato said:


> Woah, what exactly is that?


Hi Caleb - that's an Atelopus toad. I'm thinking it's A. spumarius.

Pretty freakin' cool animals for sure!


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

Well here is my car:









Maybe I should get a terribilis?


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

Estrato said:


> Woah, what exactly is that?


After dark is right it is an Atelopus toad. It's a newly discovered (2007) species from Surinam. Not sure if it's spumarius- it may still be unnamed-just thought it was pretty sweet!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

this is (essentially (not _mine_ but exact same model/colour)) my car. What do you think? Cauchero?


----------



## maych27 (Mar 12, 2009)

schgriffith said:


> Well here is my car:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

maych27 said:


> schgriffith said:
> 
> 
> > Well here is my car:
> ...


----------



## ronron (Dec 1, 2009)

see granulifeus.de


----------



## ronron (Dec 1, 2009)

see excuse me granuliferus.de


----------

